# Encogerse



## Larroja

Hola, 
tengo una duda sobre este verbo en un contexto como éste: una mujer se ha muerto y su hija enumera los sonidos que oye en la casa en que su madre vivía, luego dice: "Se ha encogido papá... Indefenso, duerme en su cuarto."
No entiendo si ese "encogerse" es simplemente retirarse, irse al dormitorio, o algo relacionado con uno de los significados del DRAE: _2. tr. Apocar el ánimo. U. t. c. prnl._

Gracias por vuestra ayuda, 
La


----------



## chlapec

En sentido propio, encogerse puede ser "raggomitolarsi" o "rannicchiarsi", pero aquí se aplica en sentido figurado y, a mi entender, es el significado que apuntas de "apocarse el ánimo". Lo que es seguro es que nunca puede significar "retirarse", quizás lo hayas confundido con "recogerse".


----------



## ursu-lab

Se il padre fosse anziano, potrebbe essere anche "rimpicciolito". Le persone molto anziane con gli anni sembra che si rimpiccioliscano, un po' per la decalcificazione delle ossa, un po' per la posizione della schiena che spesso si incurva. 
E spesso i vecchi danno questa impressione di "restringimento", soprattutto dopo aver vissuto un momento molto doloroso: ci sembrano più minuti, più vulnerabili e indifesi, proprio come è scritto nel testo.


----------



## chlapec

Io proporrei, alternativamente: "Papá è sempre più abbattuto"


----------



## ursu-lab

Quoto. 



chlapec said:


> Io proporrei, alternativamente: "Papà è sempre più abbattuto"




Rimpicciolito naturalmente era orribile, l'ho scritto solo per dare  l'idea dell'eventuale significato di "encoger". 

Altre possibilità: accasciato, prostrato.


----------



## Larroja

chlapec said:


> quizás lo hayas confundido con "recogerse".



Claro, lo confundí con recogerse y además hice una mezcla itañola entre encogerse=retirarse=ritirarsi. 



			
				ursu-lab said:
			
		

> Se il padre fosse anziano, potrebbe essere anche "rimpicciolito".


È l'idea che mi sono fatta anch'io, e mischiando tutti i suggerimenti devo rendere l'idea di un "rimpicciolimento" che è dell'animo e insieme del corpo. 



chlapec said:


> Io proporrei, alternativamente: "Papá è sempre più abbattuto"


_Sempre _e _più _non ci sono nell'originale, è una bella differenza, però "abbattuto" mantiene quel senso di "essere giù" che mi serve, come anche i "prostrato" e "accasciato" di Ursu-lab. Mah... Papà è giù/a terra/avvilito/affranto/distrutto. Per ora, opto per _distrutto_.
Grazie, siete fantastici!


----------



## chlapec

Es cierto, "sempre più" no está en el original, pero el original sí rinde la idea de que se ha ido desarrollado un proceso hasta el presente, al utilizar el pretérito perfecto. Pero si utilizas en italiano la fórmula essere + aggettivo, se pierde ese matiz.
Con respecto a la opción _distrutto_, entramos en el tema de la fidelidad de la traducción. Si yo retradujera al español, optaría sin dudarlo por "papá está destrozado", lo cual se aleja bastante, a mi modo de ver, del original. Probablemente, ninguna traducción induzca a recuperar el "se ha encogido" desde el italiano, pero seguro que hay otras que se acercan más (si se me ocurre alguna, te la digo).

EDIT: pienso que "si è chiuso in se stesso" se acerca un poco más (no, olvídalo, me acabo de desconvencer yo solo).


----------



## Larroja

chlapec said:


> Es cierto, "sempre più" no está en el original, pero el original sí rinde la idea de que se ha ido desarrollado un proceso hasta el presente, al utilizar el pretérito perfecto. Pero si utilizas en italiano la fórmula essere + aggettivo, se pierde ese matiz.



Lo que pasa es que esta frase está en la tercera línea de la novela, cuando todavía no se ni cómo ni porqué el tío se ha encogido. Luego sabré que su esposa acaba de morir. Pero en italiano ese "sempre più" es demasiado. De todas formas, pensaré en algo que de una imagen más "encogida"... mumble mumble...


----------



## chlapec

Ultimo tentativo: "si è ripiegato (su se stesso)"?


----------



## Larroja

chlapec said:


> Ultimo tentativo: "si è ripiegato (su se stesso)"?


Questa soluzione non mi convince, perché, come giustamente hai intuito, senza "su se stesso", "si è ripiegato" non basta, però apprezzo sia il suggerimento che lo sforzo, mi fanno pensare che devo meditare per bene la mia scelta. Grazie!


----------



## Neuromante

¿Y por qué no: "Si è diminuito papá"?

Resulta tan extravagante como el original español y significa lo mismo.

Sí, el original es muy raro. Ustedes están intentando encontrarle un significado para ayudar a la traducción, pero la realidad es que el lector que se limite a "leer" se va a encontrar con una Alicia transexual o una imagen poco común.


----------



## Larroja

Neuromante said:


> ¿Y por qué no: "Si è diminuito papá"?
> 
> Resulta tan extravagante como el original español y significa lo mismo.
> 
> Sí, el original es muy raro. Ustedes están intentando encontrarle un significado para ayudar a la traducción, pero la realidad es que el lector que se limite a "leer" se va a encontrar con una Alicia transexual o una imagen poco común.



Semmai: Papà si è rimpicciolito. Esto tiene sentido y no es superextravagante, tratándose de un viejo. Pero estamos intentando comprender si el sentido puede ser otro, literal y figurado al mismo tiempo.


----------



## cunegonda

Creo que mejor que "rimpicciolito" sería "rattrapito"…


----------



## ursu-lab

Neuromante said:


> ¿Y por qué no: "Si è diminuito papá"? (diminuire es intransitivo y no lleva pronombre en italiano. No significa "encogerse" sino que sería algo como "mi padre (se) ha bajado": no significa nada con un sujeto animado. Una persona no disminuye)
> 
> Resulta tan extravagante como el original español y significa lo mismo.
> 
> Sí, el original es muy raro. Ustedes están intentando encontrarle un significado para ayudar a la traducción, pero la realidad es que el lector que se limite a "leer" se va a encontrar con una Alicia transexual o una imagen poco común.



Il famosissimo film (_Honey, I Shrunk the Kids_) "Tesoro, mi si sono ristretti i ragazzi" in spagnolo è stato  tradotto "Cariño, he encogido a los niños". I bambini erano rimpiccioliti a causa dell'invenzione del padre...



cunegonda said:


> Creo que mejor que "rimpicciolito" sería  "rattrapito"…



"Rattrappito" sembra che sia paralizzato e/o rinsecchito... Fa un po' impressione in italiano a meno che non si tratti semplicemente di sensazione di freddo.

Direi di restare sul "depresso", afflitto, distrutto, a pezzi, abbattuto o simili dove l'aspetto psicologico è più evidente.


----------



## Larroja

cunegonda said:


> Creo que mejor que "rimpicciolito" sería "rattrappito"…



Sono due cose diverse: rimpicciolire significa diventare più piccolo, rattrappire invece vuol dire contrarsi, irrigidirsi.


----------



## cunegonda

Como siempre yo sigo en mis trece… No hay que olvidar que el hombre está en la cama y la primera acepción del RAE es 


*encoger**.*
 (De  _en-_ y _coger_).
* 1.     * tr. Retirar contrayendo algo, especialmente el cuerpo o sus  miembros. U.  t. c. prnl.




 Y que en italiano
rattrappire: 
 B  v. intr. pronom. rattrappìrsi

 Contrarsi, aggranchirsi irrigidendosi.

Y uy, uy, uy se me escapó un P: mea culpa.


----------



## Larroja

cunegonda said:


> Como siempre yo sigo en mis trece… No hay que olvidar que el hombre está en la cama



Es verdad, pero nadie nos dice que el hecho de que se ha encogido esté relacionado con el hecho de que duerme en la cama. Puede ser que al verlo en la cama su hija piense que se ha encogido, pero no lo dice. La sensación que me da a mí es que de su padre la narradora diga que se ha encogido, y que ésta sea la primera imagen que quiere darnos del recién viudo. Después añade que el viejo está durmiendo en su cama, indefenso. Pero, ¿quién sabe?


----------



## chlapec

cunegonda said:


> Como siempre yo sigo en mis trece… No hay que olvidar que el hombre está en la cama y la primera acepción del RAE es
> 
> 
> rattrappire:
> B v. intr. pronom. rattrappìrsi
> 
> Contrarsi, aggranchirsi *irrigidendosi*.


 
...il che è il contrario di "*encogerse*". Si contraggono i muscoli, e ci si irrigidisce, ma le estremità non si piegano!!


----------



## ursu-lab

Larroja said:


> Es verdad, pero nadie nos dice que el hecho de que se ha encogido esté relacionado con el hecho de que duerme en la cama. Puede ser que al verlo en la cama su hija piense que se ha encogido, pero no lo dice. La sensación que me da a mí es que de su padre la narradora diga que se ha encogido, y que ésta sea la primera imagen que quiere darnos del recién viudo. Después añade que el viejo está durmiendo en su cama, indefenso. Pero, ¿quién sabe?



Leggendolo così io mi immagino un vecchietto raggomitolato nel letto (che sta semplicemente dormendo, non perché è paralizzato) e che, con il suo corpo sotto (o no) le coperte, sembra diventato più piccolo di quanto fosse anni prima (l'immagine del padre quand'era più giovane e forte, anche d'animo).

Una semplice immagine di dolore e vulnerabilità, tipica dei figli quando osservano i propri genitori anziani e malati (o tristi e depressi). Una sensazione di tenerezza e di responsabilità da parte della figlia, che si sente in dovere di prendersi cura del padre bisognoso.


----------



## gatogab

Può andare, *si è mummificato*?


----------



## Larroja

gatogab said:


> Può andare, *si è mummificato*?



No Gato, direi che è un po' troppo forte...


----------



## gatogab

Larroja said:


> No Gato, direi che è un po' troppo forte...


Ho solo anticipato i tempi...eravamo arrivati a: 


cunegonda said:


> Creo que mejor que "rimpicciolito" sería "rattrapito"…


----------



## cunegonda

Y yo sigo en mis trece: los miembros de "un vecchio rattrappito" o sea encogido están retraídos  pero no doblados.
Si bien podría bajarme del burro teniendo en cuenta que como sinónimo de encogerse esta casa (Word Reference) en su diccionario de sinónimos da "ACURRUCARSE", lo que por decirla en italiano "taglia la testa al toro", considerando  que el viejo está durmiendo en la cama, pero sobre todo por el adjetivo que viene despues "indefenso". Para mi la "accoppiata" acurrucado / indefenso es la que funciona mejor.


----------



## Larroja

cunegonda said:


> Como siempre yo sigo en mis trece…



En cambio yo he dejado de seguir en mis trece y la solución que he adoptado es precisamente la que me has sugerido tú, querida Cunegonda: rattrappito! 

Mil gracias a todos


----------

